# Our new Van



## labowski (Jun 17, 2020)

So we've just bought this Van.  We will be experimenting using it in the UK, and then next year explore Europe.  We are not so keen on campsites and big groups of people so I am hoping we can wild camp although we haven't ever done it before...  Looking forward to using the POI, and hoping the car parks aren't full of people that will tell us to move on


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 17, 2020)

UK
Southern England is poorly serviced for wild camping !

Worth joining C&CC they have certified sites many linked to farms and limited to 5 vehicles
CAMC likewise

Even if wilding a campsite is handy once or twice a week.


----------



## Snapster (Jun 17, 2020)

Small listed or certificated sites affiliated to the main clubs can be very handy and it might be worth joining BritStops to give you more choice, at least till you get to Europe. There’s many more places to stop there, and generally for free.


----------



## mfw (Jun 17, 2020)

Stick window film/tint on rear windows curtain behind  seats ( separate cab ) you'll get away with it crew cab van - it's discreet - and dont light it up like a christmas tree evening time - certainly better places than car parks with your style van


----------



## Millie Master (Jun 17, 2020)

We do wild from time to time, but in the main we use Caravan & Motorhome Club CL sites.  When you join you receive a thick publication which lists all their club sites (horrid large crowded and expensive) affiliate sites (professionally run large yuk sites) but best of all their 1,000's of amazing CL sites.  These sites vary enormously in price from as low as £3 per night right up to super luxurious ones (which we don't go to) costing as much as £27 per night.
I usually sit down with my lap top keyed into their (dreadful) website and with the guide book in hand I go through every single CL listed that costs £12 or less that have good to excellent reviews........... we have discovered 100's and we always go for those that are very rural, no showers or loos, a large area of ground and with difficult access, the last point being that it normally keeps away travelling gin palaces and caravans!

ps. Also, if we are going spring to high summer when we don't need electric hook up and they offer it into the price, I always ask for a discount off the site fee if we don't hook up and normally receive a £2 to £3 discount, tight git that I am!


----------



## mfw (Jun 17, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> We do wild from time to time, but in the main we use Caravan & Motorhome Club CL sites.  When you join you receive a thick publication which lists all their club sites (horrid large crowded and expensive) affiliate sites (professionally run large yuk sites) but best of all their 1,000's of amazing CL sites.  These sites vary enormously in price from as low as £3 per night right up to super luxurious ones (which we don't go to) costing as much as £27 per night.
> I usually sit down with my lap top keyed into their (dreadful) website and with the guide book in hand I go through every single CL listed that costs £12 or less that have good to excellent reviews........... we have discovered 100's and we always go for those that are very rural, no showers or loos, a large area of ground and with difficult access, the last point being that it normally keeps away travelling gin palaces and caravans!
> 
> ps. Also, if we are going spring to high summer when we don't need electric hook up and they offer it into the price, I always ask for a discount off the site fee if we don't hook up and normally receive a £2 to £3 discount, tight git that I am!


I treat everyone the same gin palaces and caravans included they dont all look down on you - some do yes but not all of them so please dont tar them all with same brush give them a chance - then treat them how they deserve to be treated - how they treat you is the point you can annoy them if necessary without doing anything wrong


----------



## Dezi (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks nice any chance of a look at the inside ?

Dezi


----------



## labowski (Jun 17, 2020)

Dezi said:


> Looks nice any chance of a look at the inside ?
> 
> Dezi


It’s quirky, an artisan couple have done the conversion.  When I get home I’ll post a couple of the insides


----------



## labowski (Jun 17, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> We do wild from time to time, but in the main we use Caravan & Motorhome Club CL sites.  When you join you receive a thick publication which lists all their club sites (horrid large crowded and expensive) affiliate sites (professionally run large yuk sites) but best of all their 1,000's of amazing CL sites.  These sites vary enormously in price from as low as £3 per night right up to super luxurious ones (which we don't go to) costing as much as £27 per night.
> I usually sit down with my lap top keyed into their (dreadful) website and with the guide book in hand I go through every single CL listed that costs £12 or less that have good to excellent reviews........... we have discovered 100's and we always go for those that are very rural, no showers or loos, a large area of ground and with difficult access, the last point being that it normally keeps away travelling gin palaces and caravans!
> 
> ps. Also, if we are going spring to high summer when we don't need electric hook up and they offer it into the price, I always ask for a discount off the site fee if we don't hook up and normally receive a £2 to £3 discount, tight git that I am!


----------



## labowski (Jun 17, 2020)

I shall pass this onto my wife she’s the one who struggles with crowds, 30+ years of retail!


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 17, 2020)

Just bring yourself to ireland where wilding is easy & the pace of life is much slower,health to wear the new van.


----------



## Dezi (Jun 17, 2020)

labowski said:


> It’s quirky, an artisan couple have done the conversion.  When I get home I’ll post a couple of the insides


Nothing wrong with quirky, I don't do a bad quirk myself.

Dezi


----------



## Trotter (Jun 17, 2020)

When I got my van, I had every intention of Wildcamping. That’s was until I parked the van the first time, put my boots on, and started walking. 
That’s when the “ What ifs “ kicked in. What if it’s broken into, what if there’s a fire. What if ? Think you’re getting the picture. If going solo, for me, a CL every time.
In Europe, use the Aries. They’re brilliant.


----------



## Millie Master (Jun 17, 2020)

labowski said:


> I shall pass this onto my wife she’s the one who struggles with crowds, 30+ years of retail!



Generally speaking for us, if we can see another outfit then the site is too crowded!!


----------



## labowski (Jun 17, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Just bring yourself to ireland where wilding is easy & the pace of life is much slower,health to wear the new van.


I so want to explore Ireland, I grew up in Wales, would you recommend any specific regions? Tia


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 17, 2020)

Van looking good, love the wheel trims very stylish.


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 17, 2020)

Enjoy your new van it's a beauty. Doesn't matter if it's quirky the quirkier the better ....
We got our Renault master two years ago and I still love it .. it's barely got 40,000 miles on it. i live that we can park up anywhere in it and get down the steepest narrow road I have ever seen in France last year 
When we got it it was a bit grim inside I had "people" say what have they  bought that for ? Well it's been completely transformed. 
Enjoy your van ... hope you have some great trips in it ..


----------



## Millie Master (Jun 18, 2020)

Herbenny said:


> When we got it it was a bit grim inside I had "people" say what have they  bought that for ? Well it's been completely transformed.



As a fellow Renault Master owner, yes it is amazing where we can get to in them unlike the bloated gin palaces!
As you have transformed your interior, why not pop over to the free to join sister site of https://motorhomebuilder.com/ and show us your van.

Phil


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 18, 2020)

I would feel a bit of a cheat because ours is a devon Monte Carlo so completely pre converted from factory.  We have removed seats doors and tampered with the lay out by raising the bed to add more storage so looks nothing like what we brought home. I will try and find the pics of the before and after


----------



## Millie Master (Jun 18, 2020)

Herbenny said:


> I would feel a bit of a cheat because ours is a devon Monte Carlo so completely pre converted from factory.  We have removed seats doors and tampered with the lay out by raising the bed to add more storage so looks nothing like what we brought home. I will try and find the pics of the before and after


You will find that there are several people on motorhomebuilder who haven't totally built their own vans from scratch, but have modified professional conversions, so you wouldn't be cheating!


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 18, 2020)

labowski said:


> I so want to explore Ireland, I grew up in Wales, would you recommend any specific regions? Tia


Best bit for wilding is north donegal with lots to see and do,you can easy get there from the larne or liverpool ferry to our coast,we have lots to see here in the north but wilding is not so easy but doable ok.
Antrim coast run from larne up round the glens to portrush and then magiligan point where a ferry takes you to donegal,10 min trip,do come have fun,if you require tips on places to see give me a shout here.


----------



## TimSands (Jun 28, 2020)

I am currently experiencing the anticipatory excitement of having ordered a new van. My dream of owning an A class. It has arrived finally at the dealers after lockdown delays and I am just about to press send on a large amount of money (you only reite once). My first can was a Pilote and this one is also French but a fleurette florium. These are stunning vans I think (Fleurette part of the Rapido group) but only two dealers in the UK and I have no idea why they are not more popular. I looked at Hymers, Carthagos. Pilotes, Rapidos and most temptingly Frankias but I just loved the Fleurette. So looking forward to giving my inner gypsy more room to roam now I am partially retired. I know motorhomes are personal taste but this is mine. Sadly you cant see the wonderful curvy cabinet work in the kitchen.


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 28, 2020)

the florium s are beautiful looking vans never actually been inside one but the outside just flows


----------

